# Pacific Rim trailer: HOLY COW



## NewYork (Dec 13, 2012)

Warner Bros. has released the new trailer to Guillermo Del Toro's "Pacific Rim". Giant Cloverfield monsters fighting giant Gundams robots, Idris  Elba from Thor and Prometheus, and even GLaDOS? 

This looks like Transformers... but good. Here's the trailer. WARNING: May cause shortness of breath.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2vKz7WnU83E


----------



## Smelge (Dec 13, 2012)

I just wet myself.


----------



## CannonFodder (Dec 13, 2012)

_I came_ to this video while browsing youtube and I have to say giant mecha fighting with rocket powered fists fighting alien monsters in kung fu action in smash them up beating the living shit out of each other?  It must be christmas already.


----------



## Unsilenced (Dec 13, 2012)

0:46

...

GlaDOS?


----------



## Smelge (Dec 13, 2012)

Unsilenced said:


> 0:46
> 
> ...
> 
> GlaDOS?



Yeah, Ellen McClane, I think it is. Didn't realise they were actually doing the GlaDOS voice though.


----------



## Harbinger (Dec 13, 2012)

Giant mechs with pilots that have to kind of "synthesize" together, fighting giant wierd ass alien monsters to save mankind?

Where have i heard that before...







Aside from that, just holy crap this literally can not be more awesome, giant alien monsters, giant frickin master chief looking mechs, and friggin Glados...


----------



## CannonFodder (Dec 13, 2012)

Harbinger said:


> Giant mechs with pilots that have to kind of "synthesize" together, fighting giant wierd ass alien monsters to save mankind?
> 
> Where have i heard that before...
> 
> ...


Think of it as evangelion minus the teenage angst and minus the anime.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Dec 13, 2012)

Hngh. Just make a battletech movie already for the fans of the othr type of mechas. 
Still, might be worth the watch. It's got monsters. It's got robots.
I just hope 90% of it ain't CGI, which I think it will be.

Also: Gaiking. I came
I must see this


----------



## CaptainCool (Dec 13, 2012)

CannonFodder said:


> Think of it as evangelion minus the teenage angst and minus the anime.



That would actually be boring. The best part about EVA was to watch those emo bastards lose the last pieces of their sanity during the course of the show X3

As for the trailer, that does look pretty awesome! Although Transformers _looked_ awesome at first as well...
According to some rumors there is also a new life action MS Gundam movie in the works. Interesting.


----------



## Ames (Dec 13, 2012)

Hell, it's about time they came out with a trailer.  I thought the teaser was pretty retarded, and trying to find more about it before was a bitch.


----------



## Kazooie (Dec 13, 2012)

CaptainCool said:


> That would actually be boring. The best part about EVA was to watch those emo bastards lose the last pieces of their sanity during the course of the show X3


The best part of evangellion was it's awful budget creating 3-minute long scenes of still talking frames. Oh wait. No, it was the fact that the plot made no sense because they ran out of funding near the end of the series. No, wait, never mind, not it either. (Evangellion is, for the most part, a Bad Anime, although I did enjoy it at the time)

But yes, despite the heavy anime vibes I got from it, I still goddamn loved that trailer so much. Hopefully they won't mess up the movie.


----------



## M. LeRenard (Dec 13, 2012)

Sorry, but hearing the GLaDOS voice in a movie trailer like this is fucking surreal.  I hope they don't use it too much, because holy shit is that distracting.  I would keep expecting her to say something rude and childish.
Anyway... okay.  Giant CG robots fighting giant CG monsters with lame inspirational speeches.  Let me know if they give it a story and characters and I'll go watch it.


----------



## Validuz (Dec 13, 2012)

Kazooie said:


> But yes, despite the heavy anime vibes I got from it, I still goddamn loved that trailer so much. Hopefully they won't mess up the movie.



Hopefully it's going to be awesome indeed. Haven't heard about this movie before i saw the trailer and i remember the warning written by OP. "WARNING: May cause shortness of breath." And i had to remind myself to breath every now and then. Epic trailer :X

1. Why is GLaDOS in the movie? I hope it -is- GLaDOS and not AI #2452553.3A that has the exact same voice. That'd be BS :C
2. Why don't the mechs have guns? I'm sure adding a couple of tomahawk missiles on the back, a couple of the A-10 Warthog super-awesome gatling guns on the forearms/shoulders would hardly be a problem.


----------



## Aden (Dec 13, 2012)

CaptainCool said:


> As for the trailer, that does look pretty awesome! Although Transformers _looked_ awesome at first as well...



Yeah, but...Guillermo del Toro vs (edit: _modern_) Michael Bay. Yeah.
Also no shia lebeouf and/or megan fox bullshit to put up with!


----------



## Kazooie (Dec 13, 2012)

Validuz said:


> 1. Why is GLaDOS in the movie? I hope it -is- GLaDOS and not AI #2452553.3A that has the exact same voice. That'd be BS :C
> 2. Why don't the mechs have guns? I'm sure adding a couple of tomahawk missiles on the back, a couple of the A-10 Warthog super-awesome gatling guns on the forearms/shoulders would hardly be a problem.


1) GLaDOS is in the movie becuase portal is popular in the nerd scene and giant robots fighting godzillas is 100% nerd. Nerd*Nerd = Nerd^2.
2) Must we really question why awesome giant mechas have to get in incredibly awesome over-the-top fistfights with giant monsters? Yes, they could have a giant anime plot laser, but you whip that shit out _after_ the amazing melle battles have concluded.


----------



## Validuz (Dec 13, 2012)

Kazooie said:


> 1) GLaDOS is in the movie becuase portal is popular in the nerd scene and giant robots fighting godzillas is 100% nerd. Nerd*Nerd = Nerd^2.
> 2) Must we really question why awesome giant mechas have to get in incredibly awesome over-the-top fistfights with giant monsters? Yes, they could have a giant anime plot laser, but you whip that shit out _after_ the amazing melle battles have concluded.




Alright.. I agree with you with the whole mecha fistfighting. But GLaDOS not being GLaDOS is blasphemy :c


----------



## CaptainCool (Dec 13, 2012)

Kazooie said:


> The best part of evangellion was it's awful budget creating 3-minute long scenes of still talking frames. Oh wait. No, it was the fact that the plot made no sense because they ran out of funding near the end of the series. No, wait, never mind, not it either. (Evangellion is, for the most part, a Bad Anime, although I did enjoy it at the time)
> 
> But yes, despite the heavy anime vibes I got from it, I still goddamn loved that trailer so much. Hopefully they won't mess up the movie.



You are absolutely right! NGE is nothing but an overhyped piece of crud^^ I just really like the mecha concept itself and as I said, seeing the cast go through psychological torment like that was a lot of fun because the entire main cast doesn't have one single likable character. And in Anno's revenge AKA End of Evangelion pretty much none of them survive :3  Except for Shinji. Who completely loses his marbles at the end.



Aden said:


> Yeah, but...Guillermo del Toro vs (edit: _modern_) Michael Bay. Yeah.
> Also no shia lebeouf and/or megan fox bullshit to put up with!



Right, that is the hope that I have as well. Micheal Bay isn't involved, that really does give me hope that it might be decent.


----------



## CannonFodder (Dec 13, 2012)

Validuz said:


> 2. Why don't the mechs have guns? I'm sure adding a couple of tomahawk missiles on the back, a couple of the A-10 Warthog super-awesome gatling guns on the forearms/shoulders would hardly be a problem.


Cause with a monster that can shove off missiles and smash through skyscrapers you'd have to shove a nuke down it's throat.


CaptainCool said:


> And in Anno's revenge AKA End of Evangelion  pretty much none of them survive :3  Except for Shinji.


. . .wait. I always thought everyone came back after dying.


----------



## Harbinger (Dec 13, 2012)

Kazooie said:


> The best part of evangellion was it's awful budget creating 3-minute long scenes of still talking frames. Oh wait. No, it was the fact that the plot made no sense because they ran out of funding near the end of the series. No, wait, never mind, not it either. (Evangellion is, for the most part, a Bad Anime, although I did enjoy it at the time)
> 
> But yes, despite the heavy anime vibes I got from it, I still goddamn loved that trailer so much. Hopefully they won't mess up the movie.



Best parts were the EVA units ripping the shit outta everything. 

[video=youtube;mG7b17XLz5Y]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mG7b17XLz5Y[/video]


----------



## Arshes Nei (Dec 13, 2012)

Aden said:


> Yeah, but...Guillermo del Toro vs (edit: _modern_) Michael Bay. Yeah.
> Also no shia lebeouf and/or megan fox bullshit to put up with!



I tend to have more faith in Del Toro. I've always enjoyed how he would work in shots. Man I could stare at the sets and creatures in Hellboy 2 all day. Bay is like you can tell the Autobots, but the rest look like the magnet at the junk shop suddenly formed into a robot and moved. Grey, ugly and dull.


----------



## CaptainCool (Dec 13, 2012)

CannonFodder said:


> . . .wait. I always thought everyone came back after dying.



As far they we know only Asuka came back. Everyone has has the choice to come back or not. In a way they never really died, they just reverted into a different kind of existence and now have the option to become human again.


----------



## Gryphoneer (Dec 13, 2012)

Looks like an enjoyable popcorn movie. 

But where did I hear that sound before?



Kazooie said:


> The best part of evangellion was it's awful budget creating 3-minute long scenes of still talking frames. Oh wait. No, it was the fact that the plot made no sense because they ran out of funding near the end of the series. No, wait, never mind, not it either. (Evangellion is, for the most part, a Bad Anime, although I did enjoy it at the time)





CaptainCool said:


> You are absolutely right! NGE is nothing but an overhyped piece of crud^^


You, sirs, have to watch _Rebuild of Evangelion_ ASAP.


----------



## LizardKing (Dec 14, 2012)

Saw the trailer for this yesterday and immediately jizzed all over the desk. Also it's nice to see some people still like to do special effects properly, instead of CGIing the shit out of everything.



> "We built a lot of things that were oversize and difficult in order to bring that tactile effect," Del Toro explained. "We built a whole street of Tokyo and we rigged it with pneumatic shocks, so every time the monster took a step the whole street would vibrate and the cars would jump and the walls would shake and the lampposts would shake and the air conditioning units would fall."





> "The cockpit of the robot which is in the head, is almost three stories high," described Del Toro. "And we mounted it on hydraulic shakers so in battle every time they got hit, it would really hit. And I wanted to do it with the actors, I didnâ€™t want to do it with the doubles."



I might actually go to the cinema for a change for this one.


----------



## Arshes Nei (Dec 14, 2012)

Yeah like I said that's why I have more faith with Del Toro, Pan's Laybrinth and Hellboy (specially 2) were the same. 

When he does use CG he takes time to make sure it blends well. http://www.cgsociety.org/index.php/CGSFeatures/CGSFeatureSpecial/a-mazing


----------



## Milotarcs (Dec 14, 2012)

GLaDOS GLaDOS GLaDOS GLaDOS GLaDOS GLaDOS GLaDOS GLaDOS GLaDOS GLaDOS GLaDOS


----------



## Kixu (Dec 15, 2012)

I hope it's good, and Guillermo Del Toro's involvement stirs hope in me, but if the reviews for it are poor, I'll probably skip it.  I've made a promise to myself that I will no longer go out and see every film that looks "decent."  I'm tired of giving hollywood money for making movies I'll only ever watch once.


----------



## Harbinger (Dec 15, 2012)

Then watch them through alternative methods 
Almost every review i've seen these pass few years has been bullshit, if its not some emotional character driven drama dealing with someones daddy issues its a horrible film. None of them seem to like Sci-fi, watch it and decide for yourself instead of letting other peoples opinions control you.


----------



## Bipolar Bear (Dec 15, 2012)

Giant Mechs? Colossal alien monsters? GLaDOS?!

I'm going to be watching the shit of this, regardless of the reviews. >w>


----------



## Sutekh_the_Destroyer (Dec 15, 2012)

It's like Godzilla fighting the Iron Giant.


----------



## Rukani (Dec 15, 2012)

I'd been following the teasers of this film and they finally released a real trailer oh my god I can't breathonemomentI'm sSLippingFromTHETABLE

*AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHH YESS*

*Breaks down into hysterical crying*


----------



## Fernin (Dec 15, 2012)

They look more like Megadeus to me than Gundams, but that's besides the point. This looks sick.


----------



## Aden (Dec 16, 2012)

Fernin said:


> They look more like Megadeus to me than Gundams, but that's besides the point. This looks sick.



The Big O comparisons immediately came to mind once they showed the rocket-assisted punch


----------



## Fernin (Dec 16, 2012)

Aden said:


> The Big O comparisons immediately came to mind once they showed the rocket-assisted punch



I got the Megadeus impression personally at about the 1:08 mark, though the (what looks to be actually jet powered) punch certainly helped.


----------

